# Al Qaeda is Alive in America They're sending Their Spawn to The U.S. to perform Jihad



## Wolfmoon (Oct 18, 2012)

The Jihadist who attacked New York was inspired by dead global terrorist's. *Quazi Nafis* a 21 year old jihadist wanted to avenge Osama Bin Laden&#8217;s death and cause catastrophic damages to Americans. The intended target was only blocks away from the World Trade Center sight.

Thursday, October 18, 2012

*In my humbel opinion, allegedly,*

*New York City -- Mr. Quazi Nafis*, 21, is a Bangladeshi national and he was arrested yesterday for the charges of attempting to use a weapon of mass destruction and attempting to provide material support to Al Qaeda. During his arraignment he did not enter a plea. His court appointed attorney did not comment on his case. Nafis is being held at the Metropolitan Detention Center in Brooklyn, N.Y. If convicted he could face a life sentence. There hasn&#8217;t been a date set for his indictment as of yet.

*January 2012 *

Quazi Nafis entered the U. S. on a student visa with no intention of going to school. Under the guise of being a student his main pursuit was to avenge Osama Bin Laden&#8217;s death by causing catastrophic death and destruction to Americans and killing himself by wearing a suicide bomber vest. He dropped out of school in his first semester at Southeast Missouri State University where he was studying Cyber Security he was pursuing a Security Degree.

Quazi Nafis tried to recruit fellow jihadists on Facebook and one particular profile page looked interesting to him so he befriended a fellow jihadist who just happened to be an undercover FBI agent. 

*July 6, 2012*

Quazi Nafis told his Facebook jihadist friend, the FBI undercover agent, he wanted to recruit others for &#8220;Martyrdom.&#8221;

*October 17, 2012*

Quazi Nafis met with the FBI undercover agent to assemble a 1000-pound bomb and blow up the Federal Reserve Bank in downtown Manhattan. 

Nafis left his apartment in Jamaica, Queens and the FBI undercover agent was with him. They drove a van to a warehouse where they loaded the back of the van with twenty 50 pounds sacks of Ammonia Nitrate. He put them in trash cans inside the van and covered them with a tarp. The undercover agent drove the van to the Federal Reserve Bank of New York while Quazi Nafis was in the back assembling the detonators and attaching them to the bomb. They parked the van out front of the building and got out and went to the nearby Millennium Hotel where Nafis made a video of himself he called &#8220;Message of a &#8220;Martyr&#8221; and he said, &#8220;We will not stop until we attain a victory or martyrdom.&#8221; 

Then he picked up the cell phone and made a call attempting to set the bomb off. He made two attempts before the FBI and Joint Terrorist Task Forced popped his bubble and arrested him.

Rep. Peter King (R-NY) Homeland Security Committee Chairman said, &#8220;He was a very strong supporter of Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula which operates out of Yemen. So, he did make references to himself to know people in Al Qaeda.&#8221;

At first Nafis had two plans he wanted to not only blow up the van of explosives but to also strap on a suicide vest and blow himself up in another significant location. His friend the FBI undercover agent convinced him it would be better to stay alive and watch the fireworks and kill another day. So he scrapped the second plan.

*Quazi Nafis idols were:*

Anwar al Awlaki who was an Al-Qaeda global jihadist and he was killed in Yemen but was born in Texas, USA. The ACLU is suing the federal government for his death because he was an American. (a sticky situation) *LINK *

Quazi Nafis developed enough hatred towards the United States that he felt he had to fulfill a mass killing mission in America. 

Nafis was a disciple of Osama Bin Laden and in fact referred to Osama Bin Laden as our beloved. He had written an article for a jihadist&#8217;s magazine called &#8220;Inspire&#8221; hoping to get it published. The magazine recruited young people who wanted to be followers of Osama Bin Laden and Anwar al Awlaki even after death. Anwar al Awlaki is the one who came up with Inspire magazine for jihadists. Anwar al Awlaki&#8217;s DVD&#8217;s on the internet also inspired him.

Quazi Nafis was quoted describing his plans by saying, *&#8220;Something big very, very, very, big that will shake the whole country, that will make us one step closer to run the whole world. I want to do something that brother&#8217;s coming after us can be inspired by us."* 



*SOURCE:*

*Watched Cable FOX NEWS    *

*.*


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Other places to find the story here are some links:*

----

*New York Times Page 26A*
*Man is Charged with Plotting to Bomb Federal Reserve Bank in Manhattan*
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/18/nyregion/arrest-in-plot-to-blow-up-federal-reserve-bank.html?_r=0

----

*The Washington Post Page 9A*
*FBI Arrest Man Purportedly Plotting To Bomb New York Federal Reserve*
Man arrested in purported plot to bomb New York Federal Reserve - The Washington Post

----

*USA TODAY Page 3 A*
*Fed Bombing Plot Foiled in NYC*
Federal Reserve bombing plot foiled in NYC

----

*AP source: Obama was considered potential target*
http://news.yahoo.com/ap-source-obama-considered-potential-target-125217136--finance.html

----


*COURT PAPERS:*

*UNITED STATES OF AMERICA *

*- against &#8211; *

*QUAZI MOHAMMAD REZWANUL AHSAN NAFIS, *

*Defendant.*

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/10/18/nyregion/18fed-doc.html?ref=nyregion



*.*


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, more cut and paste...wow...what a great 'conversation'...


......


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 18, 2012)

TWEET THIS:


Al Qaeda is Alive in America & trys 2 perform Jihad Bangladeshi National trys 2 blowup Federal Reserve Bank Manhattan
http://www.usmessageboard.com/immigration-illegal-immigration/255579-al-qaeda-is-alive-in-america-theyre-sending-their-spawn-to-the-u-s-to-perform-jihad.html



.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 18, 2012)

So the FBI gives bomb to a Brown guy, tells him to blow up the Fed then arrests him before he does it. Makes sense, the FBI helps terrorists in the US, then the CIA helps terrorists in the Middle East. That about right?

If so, is *that* why the TSA has to feel my balls when I get on an airplane?


----------



## waltky (Oct 19, 2012)

An dey comin' to a town near YOU!...

*Muslim uprisings open gates for al Qaeda*
_Wednesday, October 17, 2012 - The recent wave of anti-West demonstrations across the Muslim world and the attack that killed four Americans in Libya have triggered mounting concern among analysts and U.S. officials that al Qaeda is exploiting the chaos that has followed the Arab Springs overthrow of secular dictatorships aligned with the United States._


> Al Qaedas affiliate in North Africa has been linked to the Sept. 11 military-style assault on the U.S. Consulate in Benghazi, Libya, that killed Ambassador J. Christopher Stevens and three other Americans.  Circumstantial evidence now is emerging that supporters of the terrorist network were involved in fomenting deadly protests against America last month in Egypt, Yemen and Tunisia.  The demonstrations, in which violent but unarmed mobs stormed the U.S. and other Western embassies, generally were reported to be spontaneous expressions of outrage over an Internet video that denigrates Islams Prophet Muhammad.  Al Qaeda has tried to exploit the Arab Awakening in North Africa for its own purposes during the past year, states a report from the Library of Congress about the groups strategy in Libya.
> 
> The reports authors say al Qaedas senior leadership is taking advantage of the way the rebellions have disrupted existing counterterrorism capabilities.  In addition, Thomas Joscelyn, a terrorism analyst at the hawkish Foundation for the Defense of Democracy, said that there are not too many dots to join to link high-profile al Qaeda supporters to the demonstrations in the Arab world:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2012)

"NEW YORK (AP) &#8212; A Bangladeshi man snared in an FBI terror sting considered targeting President Barack Obama and the New York City Stock Exchange before settling on a car bomb attack on the Federal Reserve, just blocks from the World Trade Center site, a law enforcement official told The Associated Press on Thursday."



*SOURCE:*


*AP source: Obama was considered potential target*
AP source: Obama was considered potential target - Yahoo! News

----

*In my opinion,*

Isn&#8217;t it interesting that the *Al Qaeda operative* decided NOT to kill Obama. It&#8217;s probably because even he knows that no one person could do more damage to America than Obama! (He figured it would be a mistake to take Obama out because he's helping Al Qaeda. Obama is giving Iran time to develop nuclear weapons to come after America with! Why would he want to take him out?  Obama's hitting for the other team and they know it.)

Obama repeatedly tells his supporters in his campaign speeches that &#8220;Al Qaeda is dead.&#8221; Does it look like Al Qaeda is dead? *NO,* I think not, this is just the beginning of the resurrection of the Dead-Global-Terrorists-Fad. 

*Osama Bin Laden will probably become more popular in death* than he was when he was alive! Obama and his supporters are the only ones who think otherwise and that Mr. Obama whipped Al Qaeda into submission single handedly. (Mission Accomplished right Barack?) 

Obama and his supporters think that we can let down our guard and reduce the military and ban guns and make law enforcement use rubber bullets and bean bag guns and strip the gun rights away from the average American citizens. Then make law enforcement let the illegal alien criminals go to roam the streets to commit more crimes.

I hope they don&#8217;t expect any rational person to think that way. Especially, when the Obama administration says, our borders have never been more secure while the illegal aliens, drugs and violent criminals continue to flood over the Southern border and the illegal aliens they do deport are back in the country in 24 hours.



*Get Rid of the Amateur in the White House!*
.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2012)

According to Court Papers:

QUAZI MOHAMMAD REZWANUL AHSAN NAFIS did knowingly and intentionally attempt to provide material support and resources, as defined in 18 U.S.C. S 2339A (b), including communications equipment, explosives and personnel, including himself, to a foreign terrorist organization, to wit: al-Qaeda.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/10/18/nyregion/18fed-doc.html?ref=nyregion

.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, look at all that copy and paste! What a 'discussion'!


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2012)

COURT PAPERS:

PAGE-1

UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 

- against &#8211; 

QUAZI MOHAMMAD REZWANUL AHSAN NAFIS, 

Defendant.

EASTERN DISTRICT OF NEW YORK, SS:

JOHN NEAS, being duly sworn, deposes and says that he is a Special Agent with the Federal Bureau of Investigation, duly appointed according to law and acting as such. Upon information and belief, on or about October 17, 2012, within the Eastern District of New York and elsewhere, the defendant QUAZI MOHAMMAD REZWANUL AHSAN NAFIS did knowingly, intentionally and without lawful authority attempt to use a weapon of mass destruction, to wit: an explosive bomb, against person and property within the United States, and the offense and results of the offense would have affected interstate and foreign commerce.

(Title 18, United States Code, Section 2332a (a) (2) (D)) Upon information and belief, on or about and between July 15, 2012 and October 17, 2012, both dates being approximate and inclusive, with in the Eastern District of New York and elsewhere,

PAGE-2

the defendant &#8220;QUAZI MOHAMMAD REZWANUL AHSAN NAFIS did knowingly and intentionally attempt to provide material support and resources, as defined in 18 U.S.C. S 2339A (b), including communications equipment, explosives and personnel, including himself, to a foreign terrorist organization, to wit: al-Qaeda.&#8221;

(Title 18, United States Code, Section 2339B (a) (1)) 

The source of your deponent's information and the grounds for his belief are as follows:

1. I am Special Agent with the Federal Bureau of Investigation ("FBI"). I have been employed by the FBI for approximately two years. I am currently assigned to the New York Joint Terrorism Task Force ("JTTF"), which is dedicated to investigating counterterrorism-related matters. As a result of my training and experience, I am familiar with the tactics, methods and techniques of terrorist networks and their members.

(1. Because this affidavit is being submitted for the limited purpose of establishing probable cause to arrest, I have not set forth every fact learned during the course of this investigation. At various points in this affidavit, I will offer my interpretations of certain communications in brackets and otherwise. My interpretations are based on my knowledge of the investigation to date and review of prior communications, the contents and context of the communications, prior and subsequent communications, conversation with the other officers, and my experience and familiarity with terrorist organizations generally. Summaries of communications do not include references to all the topics covered during the course of the communications. In addition, the summaries do not necessarily include references to all statements made by the speakers on the topics that are mentioned. Finally, quotations from written communications are as they appear in their original form, including any grammatical or spelling errors. While transcribers have attempted to transcribe conversations accurately, to the extent that quotations from these communications are included, these are preliminary, not final, transcriptions.) LINK

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 20, 2012)

*BACKGROUND *

I. The Defendant

2. According to records from federal immigration authorities, the defendant QUAZI MOHAMMAD REZUANUL AHSAN NAFIS (hereinafter "NAFIS") IS A 21-year-old Bangladeshi citizen who entered the United States on a student visa in or about January 2012. NAFIS lives in Queens, New York.

*II Al-Qaeda*

3. Al-Qaeda had been designated by the Secretary of State as a foreign terrorist organization pursuant to section 219 of the Immigration and Nationality Act. On February 23, 1998, al-Qaeda issued the following directive: _n compliance with God's order, we issue the following fatwa to all Muslims: *The ruling to kill the Americans and their allies -- civilians and military -- is an individual duty for every Muslim who can do it in any country in which it is possible to do it[.]*__

Al-Qaeda has committed and attempted to commit numerous large-scale terrorist attacks against the United States and American citizens, including, among others, the August 7, 1998 bombing of United States embassies in Nairobi, Kenya, and Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, which caused hundreds of deaths, and the September 11, 2001 airplane hijacking and attacks on the World Trade Center and Pentagon, which caused the deaths of thousands of Americans. More recently, in 2009, three al-Qaeda operatives plotted to conduct a suicide bombing attack against the New York City subway system, but the plot was disrupted by law enforcement. Link page 3-4

._


----------



## USNJake (Oct 20, 2012)

"Then he picked up the cell phone and made a call attempting to set the bomb off. He made two attempts before the FBI and Joint Terrorist Task Forced popped his bubble and arrested him."

Hahaha gotta laugh,what a moron.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 20, 2012)

USNJake said:


> "Then he picked up the cell phone and made a call attempting to set the bomb off. He made two attempts before the FBI and Joint Terrorist Task Forced popped his bubble and arrested him."
> 
> Hahaha gotta laugh,what a moron.


 
Oh, but there's more! He let them record his every phone call and every move because he wanted to be famous in the Jihad world he was an ego maniac! According to the cable news channel the FBI and Joint Terrorist Task Force videotaped him almost 100% of the time wherever he went and they sat in a comfy hotel room watching him on a big screen T.V. (Now, that really made me laugh.)

He may have been on the slow side on some issues but he was deadly serious about blowing up American men, women and children without any qualms and he tried to recruit other to do the same. These people may have intellectual intelligence but their religion erases that!! This guy wanted to die as a martyr and said he couldn&#8217;t wait to meet Allah. There are no other words; their religion is nuts-so.

We should stop all immigration at all levels to America for at least 5 years. We need to close and protect our Southern border with a beefed up *militarized* Border Patrol and guard our ports. We need to *End Birth Right Citizenship*! There are over a half a million illegal alien Muslims in the country to date. (And they probably don&#8217;t love us.)

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 20, 2012)

*SUMMARY OF THE EVIDENCE*

*I. NAFIS Contacts A Confidential Source And Expresses A Desire To Wage Violent Jihad Against The United States.*

4. In or about early July 2012, NAFIS first contacted an FBI confidential human source (the "CHS") and subsequently attempted to recruit the CHS into a jihadist cell to carry out a terror attack on U.S. soil. On or about July 5, 2012, The CHS received a call from NAFIS wherein NAFIS advised, in sum and substance, that NAFIS is from Bangladesh but came to the United States to wage "jihad." NAFIS told the CHS that all Muslims and Muslim sheikhs in the United States are "Talafi," meaning not true Muslims. NAFIS also told the CHS that NAFIS admired Sheikh "O," whom the CHS understood to be Osama bin Laden. In addition, NAFIS told the CHS that he admired the magazine starting with "I," which the confidential human source (CHS), understood to be the al-Qaeda-affiliate-sponsored publication "Inspire."

(&#8220;Jihad" is an Arabic term meaning "struggle," referring to one's struggle on behalf of Islam. In the context of the communications set forth herein, and based on later communications, I understand NAFIS to be referring to a violent form of jihad, or holy war.) 

5. During that same July 5, 2012 call with the CHS, NAFIS described the United States as "dar al-harb," which means "land of war" in Arabic. NAFIS further told the CHS that NAFIS believes it is permissible to travel to the United States for only two reasons: for "dawaa," which mean "preaching," or "J," which the CHS understood to mean "jihad." During this call, NAFIS told the CHS that he was in communication with both an individual in the United States (the "CO-CONSPIRATOR") and another "brother" in Bangladesh. NAFIS told the CHS that this group, including the CHS, should remain in close contact.

6. On or about July 6, 2012, the CHS engaged in a consensually recorded telephone conversation with NAFIS. During that conversation, NAFIS stated that he was in New York City. NAFIS

(Based on my training and experience, I know that Inspire is an English-language online magazine reported to be published by al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula ("AQAP"). Among other things, the magazine includes recruiting material for AQAP and provides information about how to carry out particular types of terrorist attacks. For example, one article titled "How to Make a Bomb in the Kitchen of Your Mom: describes how to construct a bomb using items found in a typical kitchen. As of the date of this affidavit, there have been nine issues of the magazine.

The CO-CONSPIRATOR is not a government agent and has subsequently been arrested by federal authorities for non-terrorism-related felony offenses.

NAFIS also stated that he wanted to recruit others to join the group. NAFIS also stated that he wanted to recruit others to join the group.

LINK page 4-6

.


----------



## rdean (Oct 20, 2012)

Republicans let their leader go and stopped looking for him so he could "spawn".


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 20, 2012)

7. During the period between July 6, 2012 and July 8, 2012, NAFIS, the CO-CONSPIRATOR and the confidential human source (CHS) began to communicate via Facebook, an internet social-media website. During these communications, which were consensually recorded by the CHS, the three discussed certain Islamic legal rulings that advise that it is unlawful for a person who enters a country with a visa to wage jihad there. NAFIS stated that he had conferred with another individual in Bangladesh and was advised that he was not bound by such rulings. Accordingly, NAFIS indicated that he believed that he was free to continue with his plan to conduct a terrorist attack on U.S. soil.

8. On or about July 11, 2012, the CO-CONSPIRATOR told the CHS, in sum and substance, that NAFIS had previously told the CO-CONSPIRATOR that NAFIS wanted to attack and kill a high-ranking government official (the "high-ranking official"). This communication was consensually recorded. 

9. A few hours later, on or about July 12, 2012 in the early morning, NAFIS told the CO-CONSPIRATOR and the CHS, in sum and substance, that NAFIS had contacts with al-Qaeda members overseas who could assist the group in planning and executing an attack on the high-ranking official. This communication was consensually recorded. 

LINK page 6 

.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 21, 2012)

7. During the period between July 6, 2012 and July 8, 2012, NAFIS, the CO-CONSPIRATOR and the confidential human source (CHS) began to communicate via Facebook, an internet social-media website. During these communications, which were consensually recorded by the CHS, the three discussed certain Islamic legal rulings that advise that it is unlawful for a person who enters a country with a visa to wage jihad there. NAFIS stated that he had conferred with another individual in Bangladesh and was advised that he was not bound by such rulings. Accordingly, NAFIS indicated that he believed that he was free to continue with his plan to conduct a terrorist attack on U.S. soil.

8. On or about July 11, 2012, the CO-CONSPIRATOR told the CHS, in sum and substance, that NAFIS had previously told the CO-CONSPIRATOR that NAFIS wanted to attack and kill a high-ranking government official (the "high-ranking official"). This communication was consensually recorded. 

9. A few hours later, on or about July 12, 2012 in the early morning, NAFIS told the CO-CONSPIRATOR and the CHS, in sum and substance, that NAFIS had contacts with al-Qaeda members overseas who could assist the group in planning and executing an attack on the high-ranking official. This communication was consensually recorded. 

10. On or about July 14, 2012, NAFIS told the confidential human source (CHS), in sum and substance, that NAFIS intended to return to Bangladesh, likely in December 2012, to obtain training form al-Qaeda. This communication was also consensually recorded.

*II. NAFIS Meets With The UC and Describes His Plan For A Terrorist Attack In The United States *

11. The CHS had previously told NAFIS during a consensually recorded communication that the CHS knew an individual who was a member of al-Qaeda, and NAFIS indicated that he wanted to speak to that individual. During a subsequent consensually recorded conversation on or about July 15, 2012 between NAFIS and an undercover law enforcement office purporting to be the CHS's al-Qaeda contact, NAFIS stated, in sum and substance, that he wanted assistance from al-Qaeda in launching a terrorist attack in the United States. In a subsequent consensually recorded communication, the undercover officer told NAFIS, in sum and substance, that he would have another al-Qaeda member contact NAFIS to assist with an attack. 

12. On or about July 19, 2012, another undercover law enforcement officer posing as an al-Qaeda member and facilitator (the "UC"), spoke with NAFIS on the telephone and arranged a meeting in Central Park in Manhattan, New York to occur on or about July 24, 2012. The call was consensually recorded.

LINK page 6-7

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 22, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> So the FBI gives bomb to a Brown guy, tells him to blow up the Fed then arrests him before he does it. Makes sense, the FBI helps terrorists in the US, then the CIA helps terrorists in the Middle East. That about right?
> 
> If so, is *that* why the TSA has to feel my balls when I get on an airplane?


 
1. So the FBI gives bomb to a Brown guy, tells him to blow up the Fed then arrests him before he does it.

In my opinion, the Bangladeshi national Quazi Nafis explicitly came to America to wreak havoc and jihad on America any way that he could. When he applied for the Student Visa it wasn&#8217;t advance education he was interested in. He wanted to destroy America and become a martyr for Osama Ninny Laden and Al Qaeda. 

Quazi Nafis was hardly an innocent &#8220;Brown Guy&#8221; who was lured in by the FBI and the Joint Terrorist Task Force. Some think that the Feds have too much money and too much time on their hands. Some say they we&#8217;re justifying their jobs by setting up innocent &#8220;Brown Guys.&#8221; I think if they hadn&#8217;t of stopped him he would have met up with some like-minded individual&#8217;s out there and together they would have cooked up some other plots to destroy American infrastructure and kill as many innocent American victims as possible. 

Quazi Nafis is no different than a lot of wanna-be-jihadist. Only most of the jihadist's in America are quietly happy with just setting forest fires and burning down building, factories and derailing trains across the nation. They&#8217;re like *Gremlins *looking for an opportunity to hurt America and Americans wherever they can. They may be intelligent and hold full time jobs and they're among us every day but they have other plans. In their secret meetings in their homes, businesses and mosques they plan death and destruction to the United States of America in my opinion. 

2. Makes sense,

No not at all. They can&#8217;t accept the country that accepted them. They don&#8217;t come to assimilate they come to take over. You can count on the Muslim population as being heavy users of the country&#8217;s social services, free medical and free education benefits. They feel it's perfectly alright to lie to the infidels (meaning anyone who is not a Muslim) because it says so in their bible the Koran. The Koran says that it's OK to lie to the infidel and it encourages its followers to do so especially when waging war on their enemies the infidels. (us)

3. the FBI helps terrorists in the US, then the CIA helps terrorists in the Middle East. 

The FBI facilitates the wanna-be-terrorists desires to find out what they know and who they know. The FBI wants to see if they can nab anymore dumb jihadists trying to form terror cells in America. In this particular case Quazi Nafis had a Co-Conspirator who Nafis found on the internet. The Co-Conspirator was arrested for helping Quazi Nafis. Do we want these kinds of people running around America? I think not. Even though the FBI actions seemed unethical to some and smelled like entrapment to others, they were acting within their legal rights to protect this nation. If they weren't the ACLU would be all over them and protecting the Muslims rights and you can take that to the bank! 

*If they hadn&#8217;t of played along with Quazi Nafis and caught him when they did, he might still be out there dreaming up other ways to take down America and take American lives because he had a mind-set to do so.* 

4. That about right?

No. If the FBI can&#8217;t fight fire with fire, then what do we do? Should we just sit back and watch our fellow American&#8217;s be blown up every day and say, &#8220;Oh Well, that&#8217;s too bad, glad it didn&#8217;t happen here.&#8221; Should we have to feel like we&#8217;re playing a game of Russian roulette every time we drive down our highways? Hoping some teenage jihadist-wanna-be hasn&#8217;t place an improvised explosive device (IED) on the road. Will we be scared out of our wits every time we go to the grocery store or travel to work? Are we going to stand by and let them burn our country to the ground? Hell No! We&#8217;re going to fight back anyway we can and every American should be on the lookout and report any suspicious behavior. 

5. If so, is 

*I&#8217;d rather have the FBI taking out wanna-be-terrorists than them taking us out!*

6. *that* why the TSA has to feel my balls when I get on an airplane?

The TSA has to feel your balls when you get on a plane because the American government won&#8217;t do the right things to keep you safe. By feeling your balls they can further humiliate you and the American public to keep you at bay and show us their power. The government portrays themselves to the public that they&#8217;re taking action against the terrorists by terrorizing the American public. When in actuality they should be rounding up and deporting the 575,000 illegal alien Muslims in the country. 

They should BAN all flights from known terrorist's countries from flying into or out of America.

The government should stop *ALL* immigration, legal and illegal immigration for at least the next 5 years and start kicking ass and taking names and deporting illegal aliens right and left. The government should also *END BIRTH RIGHT CITIZENSHIP *so that when the parents are caught and get deported they can take their kids with them. The children of illegal aliens are bleeding the medical, education and social services systems dry in America! The amount we pay to incarcerate criminal illegal aliens and criminal Anchor Babies and pay their attorney fees and court costs are mind boggling!

If the government can successfully track down a COW to the state, to the farmer, to the stall that has Mad Cow disease then I think they can control legal and illegal immigration pretty well if they wanted to. The problem is the government doesn&#8217;t want to.

I think we have a *"Bought and paid for government"* who is owned by big corporations and foreign countries and it&#8217;s high time that the American public woke up and voted all of their butts out of office, both the Republicans and Democrats.

The current politician's aren&#8217;t the only smart people in America we have plenty of honest, intelligent people to take their places. Just look at the state of the country does anyone believe we couldn&#8217;t live without the current politician&#8217;s OR does anyone believe that they have done a good job running this country? I believe that they have done a good job of ruining this county! The truth of matter is that both parties have done a crap job and they *ALL* need to go! 

Out with the old in with the new!!! In the future we need to keep new blood in the politician&#8217;s seats. So we must *never *let any politician have more than one term in office because the longer they stay in office the more corrupt they become. That is proven, just look at the current politician&#8217;s corruption rate and voting records. 

The Senate and Congress in Washington D.C. are the ones making the laws, changing the laws and ignoring the laws. They&#8217;re the ones who are spending all the money foolishly! They&#8217;re the ones voting and making the decisions for Americans in America. They&#8217;re the one&#8217;s putting us in expensive fruitless wars and driving up the national debt. Then they tell us we have to pay more taxes to support their bad spending habits! WTF is wrong with us that we can&#8217;t say, NO, Hell NO and by the way all of you politicians both parties are fired!!! 

*There are about 600 men and women in the Senate and Congress and there are about 3 million of us, I think we can take them!!!*

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 22, 2012)

13. On or about July 24, 2012, NAFIS met the UC in Central Park. During that meeting, which was consensually recorded, NAFIS told undercover law enforcement the UC, in sum and substance, that he wished to launch a terrorist attack against the United States. NAFIS further told the UC, in sum and substance, that he was collaborating with two other individuals -- "Yaqueen" (the CO-CONSPIRATOR and the CHS -- and that those individuals also wanted to participate in the attack. NAFIS stated, "We are ready for action." NAFIS then said, in sum and substance, that he, "Yaqueen" and the confidential human source (CHS) "don't care anything about our work. We just want to meet the lord as soon as we can." NAFIS continued: 
 
What I really mean, is that I don't want something that's like, small. I just want something big. Something very big. Very very very very big, that will shake the whole country, that will make America, not one step ahead, change of policy, and make one step ahead, for the Muslims ... that will make us one step closer to run the whole world...

14. NAFIS further told the UC during the July 24, 2012 meeting, in sum and substance, that "Yaqueen" had told him about a military base in Baltimore with one guard standing outside whom they could attack. NAFIS then stated, in sum and substance, that he proposed to attack more than a single individual. NAFIS explained, "I want to do something that brothers coming after us can be inspired by us."

LINK page 8

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 22, 2012)

*III. NAFIS Selects Manhattan's Financial District As The Target For His Attack*

15. During a consensually recorded telephone communication between NAFIS and the *undercover law enforcement*, *UC* on or about August 5, 2012, NAFIS told the UC, in sum and substance, that NAFIS was considering the New York Stock Exchange as a possible target. On or about August 9, 2012, FBI agents conducting surveillance on NAFIS observed him in the area of the Stock Exchange, apparently as part of NAFIS's efforts to assess its suitability as a target. Surveillance agents also observed NAFIS appearing to take notes while he was in the area of the Stock Exchange. 

16. On or about August 11, 2012, NAFIS met with the UC in a hotel room in Queens, New York. During that meeting, which was consensually recorded, NAFIS confirmed that he wanted to target the financial district of Manhattan -- specifically, the New York Stock Exchange. NAFIS told the UC, in sum and substance, that he wanted to use explosives as part of a suicide attack, either contained in one or more cars, or strapped to his person. NAFIS explained, "We are going to need a lot of TNT or dynamite." NAFIS also provided the UC with a handwritten map of the area that NAFIS had apparently prepared while scouting the area around the Stock Exchange on or about August 9, 2012. 

LINK page 9

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 23, 2012)

17. During that same meeting, NAFIS asked the *undercover law enforcement officer* the *UC* whether approval for NAFIS's proposed attack would come from the "top" of the al-Qaeda leadership. The UC responded, in sum and substance, that he was going to meet with al-Qaeda leadership and advise them about NAFIS's plan. 

18. NAFIS and the UC then traveled to the financial district in Manhattan, and NAFIS took several photographs of prospective targets in that area.

*IV. NAFIS Describes His Proposed Attack And Confirms That It Will Be On Behalf Of Al-Qaeda *

19. On or about August 23, 2012, NAFIS again met with the UC in a hotel room in Queens, New York. Just a few minutes after arriving at that meeting, which was consensually recorded, NAFIS asked, "The thing that I want to ask you about is that, the thing that I'm doing, is it under al-Qaeda?" The UC responded in the affirmative.

20. The UC subsequently asked NAFIS what NAFIS needed to carry out his proposed attack, and NAFIS explained that he needed a "big car with lots of fruits and vegetable in there which can blow up the whole New York Stock Exchange building." NAFIS added that he needed "to make sure that this building is gone." 

LINK page 10

.


----------



## 2ndAmendment (Oct 23, 2012)

It's much MORE alive in America because they have their tool in the Oval Office.  Fact.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 24, 2012)

Quazi Mohammad Rezwanul Ahsan Nafis

A 21-year-old Bangladeshi charged with trying to blow up the Federal Reserve Bank of New York. Feds say he tried to remotely detonate what he believed was a 1,000-pound bomb in a van he parked outside the building in Lower Manhattan on Wednesday October 17, 2012.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 24, 2012)

*DAD*

Bangladeshi Quazi Ahsanullah displays a photograph of his son Quazi Mohammad Rezwanul Ahsan Nafis as he weeps in his home in the Jatrabari neighborhood in north Dhaka, Bangladesh

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 24, 2012)

21. NAFIS subsequently told undercover law enforcement the UC, in sum and substance, that he understood and was committed to al-Qaeda's ideology. NAFIS also asked the UC why the UC did not join him in carrying out the attack. NAFIS asked, "Can I ask you something?" Why aren't you (inaudible) to drive the car yourself? Why don't you want to be shahid?" (Die for Allah). The UC responded, in sum and substance, that it was his role to facilitate NAFIS's attack. 

22. At the conclusion of that August 23, 2012 meeting, the UC advised NAFIS that the UC was going to travel overseas to meet with al-Qaeda leadership to discuss NAFIS's proposed attack. The UC further told NAFIS that the UC would contact NAFIS again when the UC returned. 

23. On or about August 26, 2012, FBI agents performing surveillance again observed NAFIS in the area of the financial district, apparently again for the purpose of scouting the location for his proposed attack. The next day, on or about August 27, 2012, NAFIS described NAFIS's recent meeting with the UC to the confidential human source, (CHS) and told the CHS, in sum and substance, that NAFIS believed he was now a member of al-Qaeda. NAFIS told the CHS that "K" had traveled "overseas for final confirmation," apparently referring to NAFIS's belief that the UC was obtaining approval from al-Qaeda leadership for NAFIS's upcoming attack. This communication was consensually recorded.

(Based on my training and experience, and the context of this discussion, I know that dying "shadid" refers to martyring oneself. The UC told NAFIS that the UC's name is "Kareem.")


LINK page 11

.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2012)

The spawn will die or be incarcerated, bring them on, we Americans have had to face 5th element danger before and we have beaten them to still survive. I dare one to operate in my redneck area, we be itchin' to tie one to a tree in the forest during a summer drought and pour honey on their tied to a tree naked bodies, then what is left feed to the hogs that will gnash their teeth uopn their bones until nothing remains but fecal matter.
I may be a lib., but survival comes first.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2012)

2ndAmendment said:


> It's much MORE alive in America because they have their tool in the Oval Office.  Fact.



Instead of the tool Bush? Which produced more terrorist acts that were successful. Under Oblama, the dumb asses die.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 25, 2012)

*MOM* on the floor praying to Allah and I suppose Grandmother and sister on the bed. Isnt it strange that they would pray to the same God that gets them in trouble with the rest of the world every time! Do these people EVER learn???

Relatives of Quazi Mohammad Rezwanul Ahsan Nafis cry as his mother (L) prays in their residence at Uttar Jatrabari in Dhaka October 18, 2012.

.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> *MOM* on the floor praying to Allah and I suppose Grandmother and sister on the bed. Isnt it strange that they would pray to the same God that gets them in trouble with the rest of the world every time! Do these people EVER learn???
> 
> Relatives of Quazi Mohammad Rezwanul Ahsan Nafis cry as his mother (L) prays in their residence at Uttar Jatrabari in Dhaka October 18, 2012.



I did not bother the Catholics for centuries as they tried to force the wesern world to submit to their will until the rebellion by the people it sought to subjugate. That is what needs to happen in Islam,but fear is a major factor in not producing that reaction to totalanism through religion.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 25, 2012)

24. Later during the same discussion, NAFIS told the confidential human source (CHS), in sum and substance, that his upcoming attack was going to be a "one man job," indicating that NAFIS did not want the CHS or the CO-CONSPIRATOR to be directly involved in NAFIS;s attack on the financial district. NAFIS and the CHS then discussed how the CHS and the CO-CONSPIRATOR might launch their own attacks after NAFIS's attack was complete.

*V. NAFIS Tells The UC That He Wants To Remotely Detonate The Explosive Device *

25. On or about September 15, 2012, NAFIS again met with undercover law enforcement the UC in a hotel room in Queens, New York. During that meeting, which was consensually recorded, NAFIS told the UC, in sum and substance, that he wanted to launch an attack on the financial district involving explosive devices in multiple cars with other individuals participating in the attack. NAFIS also confirmed that he was ready to kill himself during the course of the attack, but indicated that he wanted to return to Bangladesh to see his family one last time to set his affairs in order. In addition, during this meeting, NAFIS and the UC discussed how they needed to locate a storage space in which to assemble the components for the explosive device NAFIS would use in the attack. NAFIS agreed to look for a storage space. (Accordingly, based on my training, experience and knowledge of this investigation, I believe NAFIS was referring to the UC when he mentioned "K.")

LINK page 12

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

26. On or about September 20, 2012, NAFIS again met with the undercover law enforcement the UC for the purpose of identifying storage spaces where NAFIS could conceal the components for and explosive device. Prior to that meeting, which was consensually recorded, NAFIS had identified several possible storage space locations to which NAFIS directed the UC so they could examine them. In addition, NAFIS told the UC that, for operational reasons, he was considering attacking the Federal Reserve Band instead of, or in addition to, the New York Stock Exchange. NAFIS also told the UC, in sum and substance, that he understood that the attack he was planning would result in a large number of civilian casualties, including of women and children, but still wanted to proceed with the attack.

27. Also during the course of that September 20, 2012 meeting, NAFIS once again told the UC that he wanted to return to Bangladesh prior to launching his suicide attack in the United States. The UC responded, in sum and substance, that if NAFIS returned home, he risked having his attack plan detected by U.S. law enforcement officials. As such, the UC told NAFIS that while NAFIS was free to return home at any time, NAFIS could not travel internationally if NAFIS truly intended to carry out his attack with al-Qaeda's assistance. The UC then told NAFIS that he would pass along NAFIS's request to al-Qaeda leadership. 

LINK page 13


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

28. During a subsequent consensually recorded telephone call with the undercover law enforcement the undercover law enforcement the UC on or about September 23, 2012, NAFIS urged the UC, in sum and substance, to remind the al-Qaeda leadership both that NAFIS had come up with the attack plan himself, and that he had come to the United States for the purpose of conducting just such an attack.

29. On or about September 27, 2012, NAFIS again met with the UC. At the beginning of that meeting, which was consensually recorded, the UC explained to NAFIS, in sum and substance, that the al-Qaeda leaders with whom the UC had purportedly consulted at NAFIS's request would not wait for NAFIS to return from Bangladesh before carrying out the attack. However, they had authorized NAFIS to use a remote-controlled explosive device, rather than launching a suicide attack. The UC explained that as a result, NAFIS could participate in the attack and later return to Bangladesh. The UC then asked NAFIS whether NAFIS wanted to continue to move forward 

PAGE 15 

with the plot, and NAFIS repeatedly confirmed that he was committed to carrying out an attack on the financial district. Indeed, NAFIS was excited by the new plan to detonate the explosive device remotely because, he indicated, it would allow him to conduct additional terrorist attacks on U.S. soil.

LINK page14

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

*VI. NAFIS Prepares The Explosive Device*

31. On or about October 4, 2012, NAFIS and the undercover law enforcement the UC met and traveled to a warehouse in the Eastern District of New York (the "Warehouse") that NAFIS stated he believed was suitable for storing the explosive device, including batteries and other electrical components. During the meeting, NAFIS and the UC purchased additional components to construct the explosive device, including the explosive device, including batteries and other electrical components. During the meeting, NAFIS and the UC purchased additional components to construct the explosive device, including how they would carry out the attack and escape. NAFIS told the UC: 

"We need to make a very concrete plan." In addition, when the UC asked whether NAFIS was ready to proceed with the attack, NAFIS responded: "There is nothing stopping me."

LINK page 15

.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 26, 2012)

Al Qaeda is Alive in America They're sending Their Spawn to The U.S. to perform Jihad 


If they have a degree Romney will bring them over to take a job here.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 27, 2012)

32. On or about October 12, 2012, NAFIS and the undercover law enforementthe UC met and transported what NAFIS believed to be explosive material to the Warehouse. This meeting was consensually recorded. Upon arriving at the Warehouse, NAFIS and the UC offloaded approximately twenty fifty-pound bags of this purported explosive material into a trailer. NAFIS also gave the UC a tarp that he had previously purchased with his own money to cover the purported explosive device when it was placed in the van. NAFIS also provided the UC with a thumb drive containing an article NAFIS had written about his motivations for his attack. NAFIS believed that this article would be published by Inspire magazine (A jihadist internet magazine).  In that article, NAFIS included quotations from "Our beloved Sheikh Osama bin Laden" to justify the fact that his plot likely involved the killing of women and children. NAFIS also state the following: all I had in my mind are how to destroy America... I came up to this conclusion that targeting America's economy is most efficient way to draw the path of obliteration of America as well as the path of establishment of Khilapha, (Muslim rule.)

I decided to attack the Federal Reserve bank of New York which is by far the largest (by assets), most active (by volume) and most influential of the 12 regional Federal Reserve Banks. New York Federal Reserve Bank implements monetary policy, supervises and regulates financial institutions and help maintain the nation's payment systems. (The material that purported to be the explosive material was actually inert and posed no threat to the safety of the public.

LINK page 16

.


----------



## KudoZ (Oct 27, 2012)

If Romney gets elected I fear we will be going to war with Iran, he appears to be a Hawk.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 27, 2012)

2ndAmendment said:


> It's much MORE alive in America because they have their tool in the Oval Office. Fact.


 
Their Tool is doing his best to bankrupt America, down grade the national defenses and open the border up with Mexico for all to come in and rape, rob and pillage America at will.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 28, 2012)

rdean said:


> Republicans let their leader go and stopped looking for him so he could "spawn".


 
*Latinos are critical to a victory, Obama tells the Register*
*Republicans are alienating the minority group, the president says.*
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2012310250053&nclick_check=1

Thursday, October 25, 2012

Obama; *(One) thing Im confident well get done next year is immigration reform, he said.*

Polling data offer some backing for Obamas comments: Surveys released this week by NBC News and the research firm Latino Decisions both showed Obama with support from 70 percent of Latinos nationally.

.


----------



## 2ndAmendment (Oct 28, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> 2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's much MORE alive in America because they have their tool in the Oval Office. Fact.
> ...



That's why Obama is known as the Enemy Within.   He works his form of terrorism from the inside out.  As we've seen.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 28, 2012)

33. Shortly after this October 12, 2012 meeting, NAFIS called the undercover law enforcement the UC and informed the UC that he had purchased a second mobile telephone that NAFIS would use to place the cellular telephone call to trigger the detonator for the bomb. This call was consensually recorded. 

34. On or about October 13, 2012, as previously suggested by NAFIS, NAFIS and the UC returned to the financial district so NAFIS could scout the site for his upcoming attack. During the drive to the financial district, NAFIS plugged the thumb drive into his computer and read aloud his article that he intended to be published in Inspire. This meeting was consensually recorded. NAFIS ultimately left the thumb drive with the UC, and it remains in FBI custody.

*VII. NAFIS Attempts To Detonate The Explosive Device In The Financial District Of Manhattan *

35. On or about October 15, 2012, the UC called NAFIS and advised that they would be ready to proceed with the attack on October 17, 2012. NAFIS agreed and indicated, in sum and substance, that he was eager to proceed with the attack on that day. This call was consensually recorded. 

LINK Page 17

.

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 29, 2012)

KudoZ said:


> If Romney gets elected I fear we will be going to war with Iran, he appears to be a Hawk.



Mittens really wants a war and so do his owners. I don't think any of them care who we're fighting but we WILL attack someone and its pretty likely that Mittens' stupid mouthing off will cause someone to attack us. 

Actually, its President Obama who has turned out to be a very aggressive hawk. We've seen him kill a lot of terrorists but without the hundreds of thousands of collateral deaths and $TRILLIONS cost we saw with Bush's disasters. 

As for the OP's stupid subject line -


> Al Qaeda is Alive in America They're sending Their Spawn to The U.S. to perform Jihad



Its pretty dumb to say they are "alive in America" AND that they're sending their "spawn" to America but its certainly true that the al Qaeda is active just about every where. 

The president gotten a lot of them and there's no reason to think he's finished.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 29, 2012)

36. In the evening on or about October 16, 2012, NAFIS called the undercover law enforcement the UC and stated, in sum and substance, that he wanted to "add something" to the planned attack, and that he wanted to attack "to happen, no matter what." That call was consensually recorded. 

37. In the early morning on or about October 17, 2012, NAFIS and the UC met and drove to the Warehouse in a van (the "Vehicle"). This meeting was consensually recorded. During this drive to the Warehouse, NAFIS told the UC, in sum and substance, that he had a "Plan B," which involved changing the attack into a suicide bombing operation in the event that NAFIS believed the attack was about to be thwarted by police. 

38. After arriving at the Warehouse, NAFIS assembled the purported one thousand-pound explosive device, pouring the bags containing the inert explosive material into the trash bins and placing them inside the Vehicle. He also installed components for the purported detonator. As NAFIS and the UC prepared to leave the Warehouse, NAFIS collected the empty bags that had contained the inert explosive material and place them in the van. NAFIS then told the UC, in sum and substance, that he was collecting the extra bags because he believed that there might be residual explosive materials in the bags that would contribute to the strength of the anticipated detonation and kill more people. 

LINK page 18

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 30, 2012)

39. NAFIS and the UC then drove in the Vehicle from the Warehouse to the New York Federal Reserve Bank. During this drive, NAFIS explained that his jihadist views were shaped, in part, by videotaped sermons of Anwar al-Awlaki. In addition, NAFIS told the undercover law enforcement the UC that he wanted to record a video statement prior to detonating the device. 

40. Before entering Manhattan, NAFIS armed the purported explosive device for detonation by turning on the cellular phone to be used in the detonator, installing the battery in the detonator and connecting the wires linking the detonator to the purported explosive materials.

41. Upon arriving at the New York Federal Reserve Bank, NAFIS and the UC parked the Vehicle, exited, and walked to a nearby hotel. Once inside a room at the hotel, NAFIS told the UC to film a video statement NAFIS wanted to make concerning the attack. During a video-recorded statement to the American public, NAFIS stated: "We will not stop until we attain victory or martyrdom." While making his video statement, NAFIS covered his face, wore sunglasses, and disguised his voice.

LINK page 19

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> 2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It's much MORE alive in America because they have their tool in the Oval Office. Fact.
> ...


 
Both parties are at fault especially when they brought refugees from the Middle East to America. Bush and Obama both brought hundreds of thousands of Middle Eastern refugees to America and that was a big mistake! They should have found some other country to take them or left them where they were. 

I don't care how smart they are if they want to blow up Americans they shouldn't be allowed in America. We should end the student visa program to Muslim countries. If they can't play nice to Hell with them. 

I think both Republicans and Democrats have to work together on this issue. Both parties have to vote the bums out of office and put some fresh blood in political power.* We need politicians who will do the Will of The People.**The only way things will change is if we change them!*

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 31, 2012)

42. After completing the video, NAFIS repeatedly attempted to detonate the purported bomb by placing multiple telephone calls to the cellular telephone which he had installed as the initiating device for the detonator. By placing these calls, NAFIS was attempting to detonate the purported bomb inside the Vehicle which was parked next to the New York Federal Reserve Bank. These calls by NAFIS were observed by the undercover law enforcement the UC and captured via court-authorized pen register/trap and trace devices on both the phone NAFIS used to make the calls and the phone connected to the purported explosive device. Agents entered the Vehicle and visually confirmed that the detonator had been activated. Agents subsequently place NAFIS under arrest.

LINK page 20

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 1, 2012)

*CONCLUSION*

WHEREFORE, your deponent respectfully request that the defendant REZWANUL NAFIS be dealt with according to law. 

Signed, 

JOHN NEAS

Special Agent
Federal Bureau of Investigation

LINK  page 21  The End.  

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 1, 2012)

KudoZ said:


> If Romney gets elected I fear we will be going to war with Iran, he appears to be a Hawk.


 
He has not given any indication of going to war with Iran. Why should we have a war with them anyway? We can just wipe them off the face of the earth, there's no need for war.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Convicted Terrorists Family Gives Him Full Support and Tells Him Well See You on The Other Side!*

Thursday, November 1, 2012

In my opinion,

*BOSTON, MASSACHUSETTS --Rezwan Ferdaus*, 27, A Muslim-American of Ashland was charged and convicted for attempting to provide material support to terrorists and attempting to damage and destroy federal buildings with an explosive. He has a physics degree from Northeastern University. He was sentenced to 17 years in prison and will receive credit for the 13 months hes already served. Upon sentencing he Offered no apology for his actions.

Rezwan Ferdaus plotted, To fly remote-controlled model planes packed with explosives into the Pentagon and U.S. Capitol. While praying to Allah in his mosque he found a confidant who just happened to be an undercover cop in December 2010 and told him about his plot. His plot also included killing American soldiers abroad. He made a request for grenades, machine guns and plastic explosives which were provided to him by the FBI.

Ferdaus began planning a holy war against the United States in 2010 after becoming convinced by seeing jihadi websites and videos that said America is evil.

After the judge past down sentencing it was reported that his mother said,"My son is innocent," she cried. "Go investigate your government." As he left the courtroom in handcuffs, his family stood and shouted, "We love you, Rezwan!" ''Stay strong, Rez!" and "See you on the other side!"

.



*SOURCE:*
*Mass. man sentenced to 17 years in terror plot*</SPAN>
http://news.yahoo.com/mass-man-sentenced-17-years-terror-plot-153710031.html


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 2, 2012)

*Fifty-Third Terror Plot Foiled Since 9/11*

*http://www.themoralliberal.com/2012/10/19/fifty-third-terror-plot-foiled-since-911/*

*Combating the Continued Threat of Terrorism*

At least 53 publicly known Islamist-inspired terrorist plots against the U.S. have been thwarted since 9/11. Of these, 13 have involved New York City as a target, second only to domestic military targets, showing that terrorists continue to seek to strike at the heart of the U.S.

In order to combat the continued threat of terrorism on U.S. soil, Congress and the Administration should:

*Maintain essential counterterrorism tools.* Support for important investigative tools, such as the PATRIOT Act and the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA), is essential to maintaining the security of the U.S. and combating terrorist threats. FISA authorizes electronic surveillance within certain legal limits, while key provisions of the PATRIOT Act&#8212;such as the roving surveillance authority and business records provision&#8212;have proven essential to thwarting terrorist plots. Yet these resources require reauthorization every year. In order to ensure that law enforcement and intelligence authorities have the critical counterterrorism tools they need, Congress should seek permanent authorization of the three sunsetting provisions within the PATRIOT Act. At the same time, Congress should ensure that it does not deny the intelligence community the vital tools contained within FISA and the subsequent FISA Amendments Act, which is set to expire at the end of this year.

*Increase visa coordination.* Careful screening of those who wish to come to the U.S. provides the opportunity to apprehend terrorists and other criminals before they enter the country. The Obama Administration has yet to place visa coordination at the top of its agenda. In fact, the Visa Security Program&#8212;which would provide background screening on visa applicants&#8212;has not been deployed at many high-risk diplomatic posts. At the same time, Congress has let the Visa Waiver Program&#8212;which requires pre-screening of visa waiver participants and robust information sharing with member countries&#8212;to come to a virtual standstill. Both efforts should be allowed to expand.

*Examine information-sharing gaps.* Efforts to increase information sharing between the U.S. and its allies while improving interagency communications between the Departments of State, Justice, and Homeland Security and intelligence agencies are vital to protecting the U.S. from the continued threat of terrorism. Increased efforts at information sharing would amplify efficiency and timeliness in the counterterrorism field. Yet all too often, information sharing does not make for truly cross-cutting communication and simply entails state and local law enforcement sending information to the federal government. This gap in information sharing should not be allowed to continue.
*Remain Vigilant*


Though it is encouraging that, since 9/11, 53 terror plots against the U.S. have failed, the U.S. cannot afford to become complacent. Exploiting America&#8217;s visa system, Quazi Nafis sought to attack the center of the U.S. financial system. Continued vigilance is needed, as are critical reforms of visa coordination and information sharing.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 3, 2012)

*Underwear Bomber was described as "an unrepentant would-be mass murderer, who views his crimes as divinely inspired and blessed." He gets a life sentence for the Qaeda Plot.*

Friday, February 17, 2012

Excerpt:

*DETROIT MICHIGAN (CNN)* -- The man who smuggled a bomb in his underwear aboard a commercial airliner on Christmas Day in 2009 has been sentenced to life in prison, months after he pleaded guilty for his role in what officials later determined was an al Qaeda plot.

U.S. District Judge Nancy Edmunds imposed a life sentence Thursday on *Umar Farouk AbdulMutallab, 25, a Nigerian* who entered the courtroom in Detroit wearing an oversized white T-shirt and a white skull cap. His hands were unshackled once he entered.

He argued a life sentence would be "cruel and unusual punishment," as well as unconstitutional. The judge rejected the argument.

Prosecutors brought a video showing the detonation of a replica of the device AbdulMutallab attempted to use. The judge ruled that the video could be shown during the sentencing hearing.



*SOURCE:*

*Christmas Day bomber sentenced to life in prison*
http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/16/justice/michigan-underwear-bomber-sentencing/index.html

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 3, 2012)

*Christmas tree lighting bomber Portland, Oregon*

Friday, November 26, 2010

The FBI thwarted an attempted terrorist bombing in Portland's Pioneer Courthouse Square before the city's annual tree-lighting Friday night, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office in Oregon. 

A Corvallis man, thinking he was going to ignite a bomb, drove a van to the corner of the square at Southwest Yamhill Street and Sixth Avenue and attempted to detonate it. 

However, the supposed explosive was a dummy that FBI operatives supplied to him, *according to an affidavit in support of a criminal complaint *signed Friday night by U.S. Magistrate Judge John V. Acosta. 

*Mohamed Osman Mohamud**, **19, a Somali-born U.S. citizen,* was arrested at 5:42 p.m., 18 minutes before the tree lighting was to occur, on an accusation of attempting to use a weapon of mass destruction. The felony charge carries a maximum sentence of life in prison and a $250,000 fine.

There were hundreds of men, women and children gathered at the plaza to watch the Christmas tree being lit.


*SOURCE:*

*FBI thwarts terrorist bombing attempt at Portland holiday tree lighting, authorities say*
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2010/11/fbi_thwarts_terrorist_bombing.html


----


*NOT TO YOUNG FOR JIHAD!*

Sunday, Nov. 28, 2010 

Portland, Ore. -- On Nov. 26, after a final inspection of what he believed would be an "amazing" bomb, Mohamud was asked once again by the undercover agent if he wanted to go through with it. He allegedly said yes and reportedly smiled when he heard a TV report that *25,000 people were expected in Pioneer Courthouse Square that evening.* When the time came, Mohamud repeatedly dialed the designated trigger number, but no explosion occurred. Federal agents arrived shortly afterward to take away a kicking Mohamud, who shouted "_Allahu akbar_" &#8212; Arabic for "God is great." The affidavit says there is probable cause to charge him with attempted use of a weapon of mass destruction.



*SOURCE:*

*Portland's Bomb Plot: Who Is Mohamed Mohamud?*
http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,2033372,00.html

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 4, 2012)

*Bombs-in-the body, surgically implanted explosives, bombs potentially hidden inside **of humans.*

Wednesday, July 6, 2011

Washington, D.C.  The Transportation Security Administration (TSA) has issued a warning to airlines both domestic and foreign that there is new intelligence that the terrorists have a renewed an interest in implanting explosive devices into the flesh of a human being and boarding airplanes and detonating themselves. *The bombs would be surgically implanted into human suicide bombers abdomens, buttock and breasts.*

The government says that the terrorists will first find a willing suicide bomber and then surgically implant an explosive device in his body then the suicide bomber will go through security check points undetected. According to the authorities it is quite possible as people-scanning machines in airports aren't able to detect explosives hidden inside humans.

The surgery to implant explosives could be done a couple of days before a planned attack. In order for it to work, there would need to be a detonation device, and it's conceivable that if the explosive was implanted in a woman's breast, the detonator could be underneath the breast so that all the operative would have to do is press downward

A former chief of the FBI explosives unit says pulling this off would be easy and the damage would be devastating. It is said that, TSA will enhance its security on passengers with different kinds of screening and additional *pat-downs and use of **enhanced tools**and technologies.*  (Yikes!) 

The White House says, Counterterrorism efforts must evolve as terror groups publicly indicate their interest in finding ways to conceal explosives. 



*SOURCE:*

*Alert: Terrorists look to implant bombs in humans*

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/07/06/alert-terrorists-look-to-implant-bombs-in-humans/


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 5, 2012)

Al Quaeda is part of the royal regime's administration at the very highest levels.


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 5, 2012)

I done seen me one of those al kada people but turns out it were halloween. I says youd better be care full as dat just aint appreciated in dis here neighborhood. Turns out it were just a bad costome and he were really Elvis. I says you sure dont look like no Elvis and he precedes to tell me dat he is the old Elvis. I says oh and proceeds to watch for real al kada. So far no luck. But dis is sure is serious stuff so eyes remains vigilante.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 6, 2012)

Al Quaeda is alive in America and with any luck at all we'll vote him out of office today.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 6, 2012)

*Home Grown Terrorists convicted of terrorism*

July 7, 2011

NEW YORK -- Betim Kaziu, 23, a homegrown terrorist was convicted on terrorism. A jury found him &#8220;guilty of conspiracy to provide material support to a terrorist organization, conspiracy to commit murder and other charges.&#8221; On November 4th he'll find out whether he'll spend the rest of his life behind bars.

Kaziu wanted to join al Qaida anywhere but they wouldn&#8217;t have him. He then went to Kosovo and on the Albanian coastline he made a video of himself &#8220;described as "his goodbye, contemplating how he would soon depart for paradise &#8212; a reward for those who die a martyr." He was arrested before he could do any harm to himself or others. 

Kaziu&#8217;s plans didn&#8217;t come to fruition &#8220;But his case had many of the same themes of homegrown terrorism.&#8221;

Kazui&#8217;s partner in crime Sulejah Hadzovic, 21 squealed on him for a reduced sentence of up to 15 years in prison. Hadzovic has known Kazui since grade school. They decided to go to Cairo in 2009 and kill American soldiers for abusing Muslims. While in Egypt the pair went to school and considered fighting in Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Palestine or Somalia against American troops.

"We were upset at what was happening in places like Abu Ghraib prison and Guantanamo Bay, how they were humiliating and torturing Muslims there," Hadzovic testified. "It's what ultimately made us want to go and fight in jihad."



*SOURCE:*

US citizen guilty of supporting overseas terror

http://news.yahoo.com/us-citizen-guilty-supporting-overseas-terror-193215457.html

.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Nov 6, 2012)

Betim Kaziu, a Brooklyn resident of Macedonian descent, received 27 years in jail on terrorism charges last March after travelling overseas to try to buy weapons and join radical foreign-fighter groups and he was radicalised partly by Awlaki&#8217;s sermons on the Internet and there is no al-Qaeda cell in America except for those lone wolf terrorists who are inspired by Jihadist websites.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> I done seen me one of those al kada people but turns out it were halloween. I says youd better be care full as dat just aint appreciated in dis here neighborhood. Turns out it were just a bad costome and he were really Elvis. I says you sure dont look like no Elvis and he precedes to tell me dat he is the old Elvis. I says oh and proceeds to watch for real al kada. So far no luck. But dis is sure is serious stuff so eyes remains vigilante.




Wow, that was amazingly unfunny.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, Doug, now you're spamming. Stop it.


----------

